# Miter Saw Workbench



## Chiefwoodworker (Feb 24, 2009)

For those interested I just posted an article on my blog describing the miter saw bench I built for my shop. Included are a downloadable SketchUp model with dimensions and four versions of a cut list. All are downloadable for free. Go to http://www.srww.com/blog or http://www.srww.com/blog/?p=720 for a description and links.


----------



## treeman (Dec 15, 2008)

Very nice workstation with lots of storage. Well done!!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

That's sweet .It looks good enough for the kitchen furniture.I like this a lot it is really well made and would look great in my shop. I have however bought but not used yet two large or should I say long new roller side carriages , with fully adjustable heights etc on full framed legs IE one for either side of the mitre saw. This is so I can slide my wood from side to side all for the future. I need to think ahead to times when I will not be so mobile as I am. In any case wood can be heavy when I clear a space I will set this kit up and post it too. I love your idea and if I wasn't going down this route of mine I described I would definitely copy this idea well done Alistair


----------



## Chiefwoodworker (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks Treeman. I appreciate it.

Scotsman, I went through the same thinking you did re: mobility. But in the end I couldn't give up the opportunity for storage. Also I thought long and hard about the placement of work stations in my shop including laying them out in a drawing, moving them around and studying the work flow. I settled on stationary benches and never looked back. Good thing too, because they are heavy to move.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Maybe then Cheif W , I could just use the top roller section then build a storage facility underneath But then again I am fairly well off with regards to storage space as I designed the shop myself and built this in from the start.Thanks for showing us this great mitre bench.Alistair


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Well isn't that nice! Nice looking saw to. I always wondered why I waited so long to buy a slider, once I had one I found I couldn't live without it.


----------



## runngt (Feb 29, 2008)

perfect post in perfect time for me, I just measured mot five min. ago as I am tinkering the idea of a miter saw station just like this. I am going to download and copy cat this idea. Thanks for the post!


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Fantastic looking setup. Enjoy it for years to come. Very functional.


----------



## Chiefwoodworker (Feb 24, 2009)

Runngt,

Post some pictures if you build it. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Joe
Outstanding chop station very well done


----------



## Chiefwoodworker (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks Jim.


----------



## Chiefwoodworker (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks cabinetmaster. It's the center of my shop and gets lots of use. I often tell people that if they are starting up and have very limited funds skip the table saw and get a miter saw and band saw. That combination will do almost everything you need.


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

Just favorited this one. Just last night, I set up a temp miter saw station on sawhorses and planks. Not quite the right height for either the table or the saw. Thanks for the post, It'll save me a lot of tinkering and drafting time. BTKS


----------



## Chiefwoodworker (Feb 24, 2009)

You are welcome BTKS. Send pics if you build it.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for posting all the info. Very nice job. I really like you bench.


----------



## Chiefwoodworker (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks Wayne.


----------



## Jimmy88 (Apr 3, 2009)

great job, wish my shop was big enough for something like this. good luck and happy sawing.


----------



## Chiefwoodworker (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks Jimmy.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Nice workbench.


----------



## runngt (Feb 29, 2008)

cheif,

I still want to build this miter saw station, but just up graded to the ridgid 12" slider. so the plan continues to need adjustment. I am thinking of keeping close to your dim's except 45'n out at the saw and lower cabinets to gain table top surface.. still a work in progress in my head.

I am now hunting for a location to place this space hog…... oh my the shop is getting small quick… I am thinking total re-arrangement may be needed…...


----------



## Chiefwoodworker (Feb 24, 2009)

runngt,

Are you going to draw it up in SketchUp? I would like to see your model if you do. Congrats on the Rigid 12" upgrade. Sounds like good motivation for this project.


----------



## runngt (Feb 29, 2008)

I might give it a shot. I am currently working on a sketchup model of my garage. Trying to keep to true dims in order to make a tool station layout. That way I can adjust before actually building anything, but I get frustrated with the program. Too many clicks sometimes to do a simple task and I am not too fluent in the short cuts yet. I will keep you posted on progress.


----------



## Chiefwoodworker (Feb 24, 2009)

runngt,

Great. Good idea to keep an accurate floor layout. I have one of my shop on my web site. Let me know if you need help with SketchUp. I am quite good with it.


----------

